# Textured stone chip guard



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

...in an aerosol.. is it available ? 

I'm after a factory finish for a sill section. Original has a dimpled effect.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Anything here suitable?

https://www.eurocarparts.com/stone-chip-protection


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Zebra said:


> Anything here suitable?
> 
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/stone-chip-protection


I'm not sure? Frustratingly, they don't give much detail in the discriptions. 
I've ended up going for u pol #10 which apparently has a "textured" finish .. fingers crossed.






I'm still open to suggestion if anybody confirms good results from a particular product.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

You can buy it in any bodyshop supply store or eBay. Search “underseal aerosol” and hundreds come up. They’re all textured.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Euro car parts tetrosyl stone chip, it's got a kind of dimpled effect, I've done my arches and under side in it and will be doing sills shortly, top righ part in picture itls the stone chip it's a matt black but can be over painted

6 quid a bottle on euro https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...O231ZGOc2uMRx5GL0zgg20QB2h7s9IXxoCJwAQAvD_BwE

Can be over painted also
















Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Rian. Looks a good job there :thumb:

I Ended up Going for Upol #10. 

It ain’t pretty but seems to have covered well :lol:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Barbel330 said:


> eBay. Search "underseal aerosol" and hundreds come up. They're all textured.


No they're not.


----------

